# Santa Clara River



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Are there fish in it, I have always wondered if there were.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, absolutely. When I was younger, I loved fishing the river in the gorge near the town of Pine Valley and Baker Reservoir....drought years can adversely affect the fish populations and fishing, but the Santa Clara definitely has fish in it...

Check out the pamphlet on Southern Utah's Wild Trout Streams on this site:
http://wildlife.utah.gov/fishing/

Simply scroll to the bottom and click the icon.


----------

